# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  هند صبري

## كوكو

هند صبري (من مواليد 20 نوفمبر 1979)، ممثلة تونسية، ولاية قبلي بالجنوب التونسي. عرفت منذ مشاركتها في شريطين سينمائيين هما موسم الرجال وصمت القصور للمخرجة التونسية مفيدة التلاتلي [1]. لفتت هند صبري نظر المخرجة المصرية إيناس الدغيدي فدعتها إلى القاهرة وأسندت إليها دور البطولة في فيلم مذكرات مراهقة (2001) والذي يحكي قصة مراهقة مصرية من خلال مذكرتها وهذا الدور الذي أعطاها شهرة واسعة في العالم العربي ومن ثم لمع اسمها بتعدد مشاركاتها حتى أصبحت واحدة من أهم النجمات في السينما المصرية.

من أشهر الأعمال التي شاركت فيها مواطن ومخبر وحرامي للمخرج داوود عبد السيد وهو الفيلم الذي كررت فيه تقديم المشاهد المثيرة، وهو ما كاد يحصرها لاحقاً في هذه النوعية من الأدوار، لولا تداركها الأمر في أفلام لاحقة ومن بينها الشريط السياسي عايز حقي وإزاي تخلي البنات تحبك وأحلى الأوقات.

نالت سنة 2004 جائزة أحسن ممثلة من المركز الكاثوليكي المصري، عن دورها في شريط أحلى الأوقات. شاركت في نوفمبر 2007 في مهرجان دمشق السينمائي الدولي كعضوة في لجنة التحكيم لمسابقة الأفلام الطويلة [2]. تحملت هند صبري على درجة ماجستير في حقوق الملكية الفكرية، وهي مرسمة منذ فيفري/شباط 2007 في جدول المحاماة بتونس. متزوجة من رجل الأعمال المصري أحمد الشريف.




عايزه أتجوز (2010) 
هليوبوليس (2009) - مشاركة صوتية 
التوربيني (2007) 
الجزيرة (2007) 
جنينة الأسماك (2007) 
عمارة يعقوبيان (2006) 
لعبة الحب (2006) 
بنات وسط البلد (2005) 
ملك وكتابة (2005) 
ويجا (2005) 
حالة حب (2004) 
أحلى الأوقات (2003) 
عايز حقي (2003) 
إزاي تخلي البنات تحبك (2002) 
مذكرات مراهقة (2001) 
مواطن ومخبر وحرامي (2001)

----------

